# Rumen or pregnant



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

New goat. No history. Full, tight udder when I got her. Could it be that she was being milked and that she's expecting? Or she kidded already and kids got pulled? Not sure, but getting movement on right side, but not sharp ones, more rounded...























Thoughts?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Right would be the correct side to see kid movement. The rumen is on the opposite side. 😉


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Blood test is best way to know.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Blood test.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

How long have you had her? If you've had her several days and she's accustomed to being milked, she will let you know! Her udder will be engorged and painfully uncomfortable. However, she looks like a boer, and I don't know too many folks that make a habit of milking boer goats. That being said, she looks pregnant to me. If you're noticing movement on the right side, that's a good sign. Only way to know for sure is blood test. Good luck! Maybe you'll get a family for the price of one goat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Blood test


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

She look preggo to me. But I vote blood test!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

I've only had her about a week. She was really engorged when I got her. Stayed still while I milked her. Debating on whether she delivered and the kid/s were recently weaned? How long after delivery do stomachs go back to normal? The movements I'm feeling are not like hooves and such...its more circular mound type thing. Her right side looks bigger to me, which is one of the main reasons for suspecting that she's pregnant. Here are a few more pictures if they help...


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

mimzidoat said:


> Debating on whether she delivered and the kid/s were recently weaned?


Ask the person you purchased from whether or not she kidded recently.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Friends' neighbor had the goats and ended up with them because they moved out of the country...gave them to friend and I ended up with one


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

mimzidoat said:


> Friends' neighbor had the goats and ended up with them because they moved out of the country...gave them to friend and I ended up with one


You should take her to a vet and get a blood test


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

That is if you don't draw blood yourself


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, blood test.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't know how to draw blood myself. Thinking of just waiting since I won't know when she would deliver anyways. Here's a pic from today...quick question...do does that recently kidded have larger right side bellies?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

The only way to know is to blood test or ultrasound. I have does who just weaned their kids that look like they are pregnant again but I know they are open. The size of their belly tells you nothing.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

mimzidoat said:


> New goat. No history. Full, tight udder when I got her. Could it be that she was being milked and that she's expecting? Or she kidded already and kids got pulled? Not sure, but getting movement on right side, but not sharp ones, more rounded...
> View attachment 206874
> View attachment 206875
> View attachment 206876
> ...


She is not very big, so if she was pregnant, I don’t think she would be very far along. (Just my opinion) 
she is very beautiful though! Love the color!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking at a goat from the top doesn't show if they are pregnant or not. If you looked at one of my goats from the top, she looks like she will pop any day and she isn't pregnant. We need to see a picture of the back end with tail up and lady parts showing.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How is the goat?


----------

